# 

## mslocinski

Dzień dobry, 

stoję przed wyborem systemu automatyki, zawęziłem narazie poszukiwania do rozwiązań Ampio i Grenton. Mam już szacunkowe wyceny, jednak nie chciałbym kierować się tylko ceną ale lepiej zrozumieć wady i zalety, silne i słabe strony obu rozwiązań. Niestety nie udało mi się znaleźć lokalnie (Wrocław) instalatora który miałby doświadczenie w obu rozwiązaniach i pomógł mi podjąć decyzję.

Jedyne aspekty które jak dla mnie wyróżniają oba rozwiązania to:
- Ampio jest systemem bardziej zdecentralizowanym - mniejsza szansa awarii całego systemu (nie wiem jak duża realnie jest to zaleta)
- Grenton ma ładniejsze panele dotykowe, moja subiektywna ocena  :Smile: 
- Z tego co wyczytałem to Grenton łatwiej jest konfigurować i chyba aplikacje na urządzenia mobilne są przyjaźniejsze

Czy bylibyście w stanie wymienić jeszcze inne silne / słabe strony obu rozwiązań?

pozdrawiam,
Michał

----------


## homelogic

Grenton ma ładniejsze apki. Ampio jest lepsze technicznie. 

A tak na serio, to najsilniejszą stroną Ampio jest user o nicku iF-Jimi  :smile:  Grenton nie ma takiej prezencji na forach, więc jak "forumujesz" to chyba tędy najlepsza droga. Wal do niego jak w dym, gość podpowie Ci do kogo uderzyć.

----------


## Rec

> Czy bylibyście w stanie wymienić jeszcze inne silne / słabe strony obu rozwiązań?


Mogę tylko wypowiedzieć się na temat Grentona bo  Ampio oglądałem jedynie na targach i wystawach oraz w opisach internetowych.
Mam Grentona od 2 lat i przez ten czas nie zaskoczył mnie niczym niespodziewanym w sensie negatywnym . Bardzo stabilne działanie, 
duża responsywność, prawidłowe funkcjonowanie po częstych u mnie wyłączeniach prądu. 
Gdybym chciał na siłę wskazać jakieś negatywy to może zbyt słaba współpraca z modułami bezprzewodowymi z-wave obcych firm polegająca na
ograniczeniu  do funkcji podstawowych np. modułów Fibaro, Coolcam itp. lub moduł do współpracy tylko z systemem alarmowym Satela a nie z innymi. Z pozytywów - to co jest pomijane w opisach to argument, że ten system może zestawić i uruchomić każdy średniozaawansowany technicznie użytkownik a tym bardziej każdy elektryk na etapie wykonywania instalacji elektrycznej zwłaszcza przy nowych budynkach bez pomocy "instalatora systemów inteligentnych", co przekłada się na spore oszczędności. Warunkiem jest tu prawidłowo wykonana i zasilona magistrala.
Również rozbudowa i konserwacja systemu może obejść się bez instalatora co redukuje koszty jego użytkowania 
Gdyby iF-Jimi mieszkał do 20 km ode mnie to nie wykluczam, że pochyliłbym się również nad Ampio ale to bardziej ze względu na jego wiedzę i podejście do klienta niż ze względu na markę a tak wybrałem system określany coraz częściej potocznie "polskim KNX" za cenę ułamka pełnego KNX.
Zawęziłeś wybór do dwóch systemów nie uzasadniając dlaczego, nie wiemy czy to jest obiekt w budowie czy już istniejący z instalacją elektryczną,
nie określiłeś funkcjonalności jakie chcesz osiągnąć a to są podstawowe informacje, które mogą wpłynąć na prawidłowy wybór systemu.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Polecam bliźniacz temat ampio, loxone, grenton. Jeśli chodzi o Grentona mnie odrzuciło ich zamknięte API, przekonywał język programowania.
W Ampio jest graficzny interfejs, ale niestety trzeba się sporo naklikać. Ciężko o idealny system dla każdego  :wink: 

Możesz się wybrać na szkolenie i z grentona i z Ampio, po 2 dniach każdego szkolenia wyrobisz sobie zdanie.

----------


## margielm

Loxone Polska tez zaczęło organizować szkolenia w Warszawie. więc można też  rozważyć wybranie się na nie.

----------


## marcin225

We Wrocławiu masz jeszcze Nexwell.

----------


## Milun

podbijam .  ampio vs grenton . wykańczam dom i  instalację , muszę ostatecznie wybrać i nadal nie jestem przekonany. 
 Oglądałem jedno i drugie na targach działanie paneli , wygląd podobny, funkcje też..
Byłem zdecydowany na ampio ( nie chce centralnego systemu ) ale instalator( robi jeden i drugi system ) namawia mnie na grentona, że  zrobił kilka domów i niezawodny, że dobra aplikacja,że się cały czas rozwijają itd itp. Twierdzi, że ampio nic się nie rozwija a zwłaszcza aplikacji, przerzuca to na jakieś zewnętrze - openhub??  Narzeka dość mocno na to ampio - ile w tym prawdy? Fakt że  co nie  zadzwonie od pół roku do ampio to mydlą oczy że jest albo ma być nowa aplikacja i dalej nic
Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć:
Jak to jest z tą apką na ampio da się to zrobić  żeby to nie  wyglądało  tak pre historycznie ? I czy to rzeczywiście jest taki problem dla instalatora i podnosi koszty? 
Czy dla użytkownika końcowego, w codziennym użytkowaniu  można wskazać  jakaś różnice w działaniu słabe -mocne strony ( np brak jakiś funkcji , zwłoka w działaniu ?? )

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Grenton ma ładniejsze apki. Ampio jest lepsze technicznie.





> Twierdzi, że ampio nic się nie rozwija a zwłaszcza aplikacji, przerzuca to na jakieś zewnętrze - openhub??  Narzeka dość mocno na to ampio - ile w tym prawdy? Fakt że  co nie  zadzwonie od pół roku do ampio to mydlą oczy że jest albo ma być nowa aplikacja i dalej nic
> Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć:
> Jak to jest z tą apką na ampio da się to zrobić  żeby to nie  wyglądało  tak pre historycznie ? I czy to rzeczywiście jest taki problem dla instalatora i podnosi koszty? 
> Czy dla użytkownika końcowego, w codziennym użytkowaniu  można wskazać  jakaś różnice w działaniu słabe -mocne strony ( np brak jakiś funkcji , zwłoka w działaniu ?? )


Od paru dni Ampio ma już nową aplikację na iOS i Android i jest dosyć mocno wspierana o nowe funkcjonalności. Jeśli chodzi o rozwój to tylko pod kątem aplikacji mobilnej do tej pory był z tym problem. Pod kątem technicznych jako całość systemu Ampio jest bardziej rozbudowane i zaawansowane od jakiejkolwiek polskiej konkurencji. Co do nowej apki to wrzucę jakieś screeny wieczorem.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Milun - chesz sam grzebać czy wszystko zlecić instalatorowi? Jeśli sam to zapytaj Grentona jak wygląda dostęp do ich API i integracja z zewnętrznymi systemami. Możliwe że odpowiedź rozwiąże dylemat  :wink: 

Co do Ampio - ma swoje minusy, jeden już wymieniłeś, aplikacja mobilna i momentami tępy sposób programowania. Z aplikacji mobilnej aż tak często nie korzystasz, programowanie to problem instalatora. Gorzej jak wymślisz sobie coś co jest naprawdę trudne do ogarnięcia w Ampio.
Openhab - to jest akurat plus i bardzo dobrze pokazuje kierunek rozwoju Ampio, przerzucenie aplikacji na zewnętrzny projekt, otwarty, który jest używany przez tysiące osób a nie tylko polską społeczność. Ampio wystawia API, wysyła statusy w formacie MQTT, oficjalnie pokazują jak się zintegrować z NodeRED, Grafaną i wspomnianym OpenHabem.

----------


## Milun

Zlecam wszystko instalatorowi bo nie znam się na tym... Wiem jak i co chciałbym włączać,  czym sterować  i jakie funkcjonalności bym chciał.
Nie wiem czy mam jakieś trudne rzeczy do zintegrowania? Zakładam zintegrowanie ze sobą   ogrzewania, rekuperacji , klimatyzacji i okapu . Do tego instalacja alarmowa +monitoring i kilka aranżacji oświetlenia, sterowanie kilkoma gniazdkami .
Bardzo chętnie zobaczę jak  ta nowa aplikacja  Ampio wygląda..

----------


## mslocinski

> Co do nowej apki to wrzucę jakieś screeny wieczorem.


Będę wdzięczny za screeny!

----------


## iF-Jimi

Dwa screeny tak na szybko ze szkolenia. Wiem, że spora część zwraca uwagę na wygląd apki, natomiast jest to jedna z najmniej istotnych rzeczy przy wyborze systemu.

----------


## Janjanek

Apka wygląda na Ampio beta już od dłuższego czasu dostępna na Google Play, chyba nawet ostatnio była jakaś aktualizacja. I raczej nic nowego poza zmienioną grafiką nie wnosi. I tak wolę starsza wersje...

----------


## neuronHouse.pl

Witam wszystkich!

To już chyba klasyczne pytanie.  :smile:  Ampio czy Grenton? Co wybrać? Co lepsze?  :smile:  Swoją drogą cieszy mnie, że możemy wybierać spośród świetnych polskich systemów.

Oba systemy pod względem sprzętu są bardzo podobne. Skonfigurowane działają stabilnie i bezawaryjnie. Lecz diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Jak osiągnąć ten cel - czyli dom/budynek skonfigurowany dokładnie tak, jak chcemy.

Do mnie akurat od samego początku bardziej trafia Grenton, z kilku ważnych powodów:
1. Oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne jest na najwyższym poziomie i umożliwia zrobienie w naturalny, przejrzysty i czytelny sposób wszystkiego co Klient wymyśli. Konfiguracja poprzez skrypty LUA i zmienne różnego typu dają nieograniczone możliwości. Chcę aby jakiś przycisk posiadał bardzo rozbudowaną funkcjonalność, zmieniał swoje działanie w zależności od innych czynników to podpinam sobie skrypt z odpowiednimi warunkami i załatwione. To samo wykonać na sofcie Ampio? O ile ogóle się da, to jest mega żmudne, czasochłonne, nieczytelne i nieintuicyjne. Im bardziej skomplikowane funkcje tym to wszystko się potęguje. Do tego konfigurowanie tego od tyłu czyli wybierając triggery do wyjść. Miliard flag binarych, zamiast zmiennych. Po porostu zupełnie inne podejście i założenia wyjściowe, które nijak mnie nie przekonują.
2. Programowanie wszystkiego przez sieć, praca na projekcie offline (Grenton) - w porównaniu do konfiguracji całości online przez programator CAN (Ampio) - wygoda nie do porównania. Wolę konfigurować system w klimatyzowanym biurze niż na budowie. Potem jadę, wgrywam przez wifi i wszystko jest gotowe.
3. Panele dotykowe wraz z genialnym Smart Panelem z detekcją gestów i wyświetlaczem. Znów nieograniczone możliwości. W pełni konfigurowalny wyświetlacz. Wbudowany pomiar temperatury - nie potrzeba dodatkowych czujników, skrobania tynku żeby je zamaskować jak w Ampio. Szybki montaż, bez potrzeby osadzania blach Ampio, które często trzeba wielokrotnie poprawiać, gdyż nie sposób upilnować najpierw elektryka, potem tynkarza i gładziarza, żeby to równo, ładnie zlicowali ze ścianą. Schludne, czyste proste, formy.
4. Apka, którą w pełni konfiguruje się pod siebie. Znów nieograniczone możliwości kształtowania wyglądu i funkcjonalności. Ma to oczywiście swoje plusy i minusy. Bo trzeba się więcej narobić, ale efekt jest... Minus póki co za brak chmury, którą ma Ampio, ale już niedługo, bo za 3 miesiące wraz z nową aplikacją ma się to zmienić.
5. Złącza magistrali w modułach mega przyspieszają pracę i są niewidoczne. Systemowe przewody pod osłoną ograniczają ilość sterczących przewodów na wierzchu. Połączenie tego - kilka sekund. Świetna sprawa.

W kwestii znanych zarzutów:
1. System z jednostką centralną - dla mnie żadna wada, a już napewno nie jest to element decydujący o wyborze systemu, ponieważ:
a. Prawdopodobieństwo padnięcia akurat jednostki centralnej spośród kilkudziesięciu modułów jest niewielkie, a awaria każdego innego modułu nie wpływa na pracę pozostałcyh.
b. Żaden moduł Grenton, czy Ampio jeszcze nigdy od 5lat w przypadku moich instalacji się nie zepsuł - a trochę ich już śmiga...
c. Zawsze można zrobić redundancję i dorzucić zapasowe CLU, które przejmie funkcje po ew. awarii.
2. Brak chmury - problem zaraz się rozwiąże więc nie ma znaczenia.

W obu systemach brakuje mi powiadomień push. Mam nadzieję, że to też już niedługo...

Także drodzy przyszli Smart Mieszkańcy  :smile:  Chłońcie wiedzę i wybierajcie to, co przemawia do Was.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> W obu systemach brakuje mi powiadomień push. Mam nadzieję, że to też już niedługo...


Jesteś pewien że znasz Ampio?  :roll eyes:

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

neuronHouse - bardzo ładne podsumowanie. Co do programowania Ampio, liczę że wraz z kolejnymi updateami to się będzie zmieniać, bo faktycznie programowanie od tyłu i szukanie wszystkich akcji które mają być wykonane danym zdarzeniem, jest ciężkie. oraz przenoszenie flag między modułami  :sad: 
Zgbuiłeś też integrację z otwartymi systemami - Ampio przestaje być uzależnione od swojej appki.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Co do programowania Ampio, liczę że wraz z kolejnymi updateami to się będzie zmieniać, bo faktycznie programowanie od tyłu i szukanie wszystkich akcji które mają być wykonane danym zdarzeniem, jest ciężkie. oraz przenoszenie flag między modułami


To zależy od podejścia i przyzwyczajeń. Systemy rozproszone programuje się inaczej, w zamian za to oferują duże większe bezpieczeństwo niż systemy scentralizowane. Dla mnie osobiście nie programuje się ich gorzej ale rozumiem, że ktoś woli inaczej. Tak czy inaczej nowy interfejs konfiguracyjny już się tworzy, ma działać przez serwer w dalszym ciągu zachowując rozproszoność.




> Zgbuiłeś też integrację z otwartymi systemami - Ampio przestaje być uzależnione od swojej appki.


Zgubił o wiele więcej rzeczy. NeuronHouse jest na bierząco z wiedzą o Grentonie, natomiast widać Ampio ostatni raz prawdopodobnie instalował ze trzy lata temu. Pushe są od trzech lat. Od dosyć dawna są też inne niewymienione dogodności typu KNX, Dali, ostatnio nawet BacNet czy też własne systemy wielostrefowe audio. Nie będę wspominał o starych, dobrze dopracowanych interfejsach w Ampio - Modbus, RS232, RS485 bo to w innych polskich systemach też już weszło.

Tak jak też zauważył PrzyszłyBudowniczy Ampio nie zastępuje apki systemami zewnętrznymi tylko dokłada dodatkowe możliwości. Apka Ampio ostatnio mocno się rozwija. NodeRed, OpenHab, Grafana czu Influx powodują że integrujemy obecnie z Ampio wszystko co na świecie potrafi się integrować a logika w zasadzie nie ma już ograniczeń nawet jak w modułach czegoś nie zrobimy. Wykresy Grafana chodzą już pod apką Ampio od tygodnia więc są znacznie ładniejsze i o większych możliwościach niż były do tej pory. Dzięki MQTT bez problemu wrzucamy do Ampio też inne systemy takie jak Domoticz, Home Assistant czy inne otwarte bądź komercyjne rozwiązania.

----------


## neuronHouse.pl

Panowie, wszystko o czym mówicie to są pewnego rodzaju półśrodki i kompromisty, które mi osobiście nie pasują.

Uniezależnienie od własnej słabej aplikacji poprzez np. openhab powoduje, że uzależniony jesteś od zewnętrznego rozwiązania.
Z punku widzenia instalatora słabe wyjście... Im więcej elementów potrzebnych do pożądanego działania systemu tym gorzej. Nie mówię tutaj o integracji, tylko o zewnętrznych elementach, które mają być rozwiązaniem braku własnych. Najlepsza jest dobra, niezależna, niezawodna własna aplikacja z ogromnymi możliwościami konfiguracji.




> Systemy rozproszone programuje się inaczej, w zamian za to oferują duże większe bezpieczeństwo niż systemy scentralizowane


Nie zgodzę się z Tobą. Bez względu na architekturę systemu, system programuje się w taki sposób w jaki umożliwia to dostawca oprogramowania. A jak ten soft potem "przerabia" konfigurację w sposób zrozumiały dla jego podzespołów powinno być zmartwieniem tegoż dostawcy. Dużo większe bezpieczeństwo poprzez rozproszoność? Ten pozornie mocny argument w praktyce nie ma większego znaczenia. Nadal awaria któregoś modułu powoduje niedziałanie powiązanych z nim wejść i wyjść. Można powiedzieć wręcz, że Grenton jest bardziej bezpieczny bo posiada moduły 2/4 wyjściowe, 6 wejściowe itp. więc ew. awaria któregoś z modułów spowoduje mniejsze straty w porównaniu do padnięcia kombo 8in/8out w Ampio. Problemem jest mało prawdopodobna awaria jednostki centralnej, ale z tym można bez problemu poradzić sobie instalując dodatkową, która przejęłaby jej rolę.

Zapominasz też o innej ważnej rzeczy, jaką jest zasilanie magistrali. Awaria zasilacza rozłoży kompletnie lub częściowo także system rozproszony.




> Tak czy inaczej nowy interfejs konfiguracyjny już się tworzy, ma działać przez serwer w dalszym ciągu zachowując rozproszoność.


Tak, tak. Tworzy się już od pięciu lat i wcale nie jest lepszy, tylko inny, powielający te same błędne założenia wyjściowe.

Osobiście wywodzę się z automatyki przemysłowej i Grenton trafił do mnie przede wszystkim oprogramowaniem na najwyższym światowym poziome. Ich soft bez problemu mógłby służyć do konfiguracji złożonych procesów produkcyjnych w ogromnych fabrykach zachowując przy tym wygodę i czytelność.

Będąc w tym temacie. Skoro systemy rozproszone są takie idealne, to dlaczego automatyka przemysłowa opiera się głównie na systemach scentralizowanych ew. z redundancją lecz ciągle scentralizowanych? Mając dobry sterownik, nie wychodzimy z założenia, że będzie się psuł.

Dlatego podkreślam jeszcze raz, że w przypadku tych 2 systemów, ich architektura, czyli to czy są rozproszone czy scentralizowane w żadnym wypadku nie powinna być decydującym czynnikiem o jego wyborze. Przedstawianie tego Klientom jako argument koronny omamia i wprowadza ich w błąd.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Uniezależnienie od własnej słabej aplikacji poprzez np. openhab powoduje, że uzależniony jesteś od zewnętrznego rozwiązania.
> Z punku widzenia instalatora słabe wyjście... Im więcej elementów potrzebnych do pożądanego działania systemu tym gorzej. Nie mówię tutaj o integracji, tylko o zewnętrznych elementach, które mają być rozwiązaniem braku własnych.


To kolejny dowód na to że od dawna nie masz nic wspólnego z Ampio i zasłyszałeś tylko o wdrożeniu tej aplikacji do serwera Ampio. Po pierwsze od niczego nie jesteś uzależniony, cokolwiek kiedykolwiek zostało i zostanie dodatkowo wdrożone to nie uzależnia absolutnie od tego systemu a raczej wzbogaca o nowe, ogromne możliwości, w zasadzie nie do osiągnięcia w systemach zamkniętych. Nadal cała, twarda logika jest rozproszona pomiędzy modułami. Po drugie nie musisz jej używać, większość instalatorów zresztą też tego nie robi bo aplikacja Ampio działa obecnie bardzo przyzwoicie. Duże postępy zrobili przez ostatnie dwa miesiące. Po trzecie OpenHab to jeden z wielu systemów który bez problemu można wgrać do serwera Ampio po wdrożeniu protokołu MQTT. Bawiłeś się kiedyś NodeRedem? Polecam.




> Dużo większe bezpieczeństwo poprzez rozproszoność? Ten pozornie mocny argument w praktyce nie ma większego znaczenia. Nadal awaria któregoś modułu powoduje niedziałanie powiązanych z nim wejść i wyjść. Można powiedzieć wręcz, że Grenton jest bardziej bezpieczny bo posiada moduły 2/4 wyjściowe, 6 wejściowe itp. więc ew. awaria któregoś z modułów spowoduje mniejsze straty w porównaniu do padnięcia kombo 8in/8out w Ampio. Problemem jest mało prawdopodobna awaria jednostki centralnej, ale z tym można bez problemu poradzić sobie instalując dodatkową, która przejęłaby jej rolę.


Oczywiście, że awaria któregoś z modułów w systemach rozproszonych powoduje TYLKO niedziałanie powiązanych z nim wejść i wyjść. Cała reszta instalacji nadal działa. W systemach scentralizowanych awaria któregoś z modułów również powoduje niedziałanie powiązanych z nim wejść i wyjść. Tyle, że jeśli jest to moduł master którego w systemach rozproszonych nie ma to powoduje to ciemność. Jestem akurat daleki od jechania po tytułowym Grentonie, natomiast nie uznaję systemów scentralizowanych więc piszę ogólnie. W systemach scentralizowanych awaria centrali zwykle jest najbardziej prawdopodobna ze względu na jej złożoność, a jeżeli ma coś "zawisnąć" to w zasadzie głównie centrala jeśli jest oparta o jakiś system operacyjny. A zwykle jest. 




> Zapominasz też o innej ważnej rzeczy, jaką jest zasilanie magistrali. Awaria zasilacza rozłoży kompletnie lub częściowo także system rozproszony.


Poważnie? A słyszałeś o czymś takim jak redundancja zasilania? Bo ja osobiście odkąd się zajmuję automatyką budynkową nigdy w życiu nie uruchomiłem systemu na jednym zasilaczu. Ampio ma moduł redundancji zasilania magistrali od dwóch lat więc to kolejny dowód na to, że jeśli kiedykolwiek się tym systemem bawiłeś to było to raczej kiedyś. 




> Będąc w tym temacie. Skoro systemy rozproszone są takie idealne, to dlaczego automatyka przemysłowa opiera się głównie na systemach scentralizowanych ew. z redundancją lecz ciągle scentralizowanych? Mając dobry sterownik, nie wychodzimy z założenia, że będzie się psuł.


Nigdy nie wychodzimy z założenia, że coś co proponujemy i instalujemy klientom będzie się psuło. A przynajmniej nie powinniśmy. Ale powinniśmy wyjść z założenia że coś może się uszkodzić więc należy zastosować rozwiązaniu które maksymalnie zminimalizują potencjalne skutki. Stąd systemy rozproszone. Automatyka przemysłowa opiera się głównie o autonomiczne sterowniki PLC, a zwykle zarządzana jest centralnie. 




> to czy są rozproszone czy scentralizowane w żadnym wypadku nie powinna być decydującym czynnikiem o jego wyborze. Przedstawianie tego Klientom jako argument koronny omamia i wprowadza ich w błąd.


Błagam Cię. Magistrala rozproszona to podstawa w automatyce budynkowej. Oprócz bezpieczeństwa gwarantuje również szybkość działania bo najważniejsze funkcje nie wymagają analizy jednostki centralnej tylko są realizowane natychmiast bezpośrednio pomiędzy modułami. Jakiś czas temu był u mnie w firmie klient któremu wcześniej w jego firmie zainstalowano pewien dosyć drogi (nie będę wymieniał nazwy) system centralny. Powiedział, że od tego czasu nie chce słyszeć o "inteligentnym budynku". Lagi w firmie ma takie, że czasem światło włącza się po paru sekundach po kliknięciu w przycisk. Jak mu pokazałem, że system rozproszony reaguje natychmiast nawet przy dosyć sporej inwestycji do której go zresztą zabrałem, to po paru dniach podpisał umowę na swój dom. Na dzień dzisiejszy od siedmiu lat przeszkoliłem ponad pół tysiąca instalatorów i słyszałem już wiele historii na temat różnych rozwiązań. Ktoś kto nie ma doświadczenia w systemach automatyki może Ci uwierzy że nie ma znaczenia czy system centralny czy rozproszony ale z pewnością nie ja.

----------


## neuronHouse.pl

iF-Jimi tylko się Tobie wydaje, że mnie znasz, a Twoja agresja świadczy o tym, że czujesz zagrożenie.

"Magistrala rozproszona to podstawa w automatyce budynkowej"? Serio? To jest najważniejsze?
Nigdy, przenigdy nie zepsuła mi się jednostka centralna systemu (których zresztą zazwyczaj jest więcej niż 1 w przypadku systemu Grenton).

Cieszę się, ze Grenton wreszcie pozamiatał Wasze argumenty w tej kwestii i ogłosił właśnie wprowadzenie rozproszenia logiki w systemie.

BTW, w Grentonie nie potrzeba żadnych specjalnych modułów do redundancji zasilania, żeby wyeliminować ten problem.

Lagi, opóźnienia? Nie wiem z czym miałeś do czynienia ale nie sugeruj błędnie że tego rodzaju zjawisko istnieje w przypadku systemu Grenton.

Chcesz, to pokaże Ci hale, biurowce, obiekty hotelowe wykonane przeze mnie na systemie Grenton, które śmigają błyskawicznie.

Więcej obiektywizmu i mniej robienia wody z mózgu Klientom!

----------


## iF-Jimi

A co ty się chłopie uczepiłeś tak tego Grentona? Przecież Ci piszę że mówię ogólnie o systemach scentralizowanych a nie konkretnie o Grentonie. Grenton pod kilkoma względami mi się podoba. Zaraz napiszesz że zrobiłeś całe inteligentne miasto  :smile:  

To ty się zacząłeś wypowiadać na temat Ampio jako "znawca" między innymi tego systemu. A że od pierwszego wpisu wyczaiłem, że coś tam wiesz ale niewiele to postanowiłem to udowodnić co mi się zresztą udało  :smile:

----------


## neuronHouse.pl

Dlaczego twierdzisz, że się czegoś uczepiłem? Może pierwszy raz ktoś podjął z Tobą dłuższą polemikę? Pytanie w temacie jest jasne. Napisałem, że super, że Klienci mogą wybierać między dwoma świetnymi systemami i czym trafił do mnie Grenton. Sprzętowo systemy podobne, architektura nie ma dla mnie większego znaczenia, softwareowo stoją kilka klas wyżej. Wygoda nieporównywalna, możliwości konfiguracji niczym nieograniczone. Moje argumenty tyczą się fundamentalnych czynników wpływających na wybór systemu. Własne bramki dali, knx? Super, tylko kto w domu robi dali lub łączy z systemem Ampio/Grenton elementy standardu knx? Zawsze można zastosować bramkę modbus->dali/knx lub http. Przedstawiasz możliwości różnego rodzaju integracji, OK, ale w praktyce okazuje się, że aby skonfigurować ten system konieczne jest wykorzystanie góry zewnętrznych dodatków. Aplikacja obca, zewnętrzne chmury, różnego rodzaju myki i triki żeby uzyskać coś co w drugim systemie jest dostępne w przyjazny sposób. No i ostatnio nasilający się argument "rozproszonej logiki" jako głównego wyznacznika wartości systemu miesza niepotrzebnie ludziom w głowach. Systemy są dobre, coraz lepiej dopracowane i dobrze wykonane działają niezawodnie i bezawaryjnie.

Pzdr.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak w systemach rozproszonych robi się backup?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dlaczego twierdzisz, że się czegoś uczepiłem? Może pierwszy raz ktoś podjął z Tobą dłuższą polemikę?


Mocne stwierdzenie jak na kogoś kto się dopiero zarejestrował na forum. Zadaj sobie trochę trudu, a bez problemu w moich wcześniejszych postach znajdziesz coś takiego jak "polemikę" a nie zwykłe pozbawianie argumentów  :smile:  Takich też było sporo.




> Wygoda nieporównywalna, możliwości konfiguracji niczym nieograniczone. Moje argumenty tyczą się fundamentalnych czynników wpływających na wybór systemu.


Każdy system ma ograniczone możliwości konfiguracji. Zainteresuj się trochę a szybko sam się przekonasz, że z pośród krajowych systemów możliwości tworzenia logiki i integracji w Ampio są największe. Delikatnie mówiąc. 




> Własne bramki dali, knx? Super, tylko kto w domu robi dali lub łączy z systemem Ampio/Grenton elementy standardu knx?


Jeśli nie masz do dyspozycji danego standardu komunikacji to rzecz jasna nie będziesz tego robił  :roll eyes:   Podam Ci ostatnie przykłady z podwórka. 10 km od naszej firmy niedawno robiliśmy integrację rekuperacji Zehnder która integruje się tylko po KNX. Następny przykład. Obecnie niedaleko naszej firmy robimy chatę niecałe 1000m2 gdzie 95% oświetlenia to oprawy Dali firmy Xal. Niedawno firma Inteli z Wrocławia wymieniała starą instalację KNX na Ampio pozostawiając przyciski KNX. Jeśli chodzi o przemysł to np. oświetlenie DALI jest standardem (hotele, hale, biurowce) I tu przypuszczalnie wyszła następna Twoja nieprawda, prawdopodobnie nigdy nie robiłeś podobnego obiektu.




> Zawsze można zastosować bramkę modbus->dali/knx lub http.


Ty tak poważnie? Jak sobie wyobrażasz integrację KNX poprzez ModBus? Tak zupełnie poważnie, znasz KNX? Konfigurowałeś kiedyś? Ja może szpecem nie jestem ale podobnie jak trzech automatyków których zatrudniam posiadam licencję KNX, znam dobrze ModBus (w Ampio jest od DZIEWIĘCIU lat) i pomimo , że fizycznie jest to do zrealizowania to nie wyobrażam sobie tej karkołomnej integracji kilku urządzeń KNX za pośrednictwiem Modbus.





> Przedstawiasz możliwości różnego rodzaju integracji, OK, ale w praktyce okazuje się, że aby skonfigurować ten system konieczne jest wykorzystanie góry zewnętrznych dodatków. Aplikacja obca, zewnętrzne chmury, różnego rodzaju myki i triki żeby uzyskać coś co w drugim systemie jest dostępne w przyjazny sposób.


I tak w koło Macieju.  Własna chmura w Ampio jest co najmniej od 4 - 5 lat. Znowu udowadniasz, że nie znasz systemu, nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Konfigurację, bardzo zaawansowaną robi się w modułach a nie na żadnych zewnętrznych dodatkach. Oprócz szeregu gotowych funkcji każdy moduł ma 32 zmienne do dyspozycji. Ktoś może lubić bądź nie lubić tego rodzaju rodzaju konfiguracji ale da się zrobić bardzo wiele. Tak jak wcześniej napisałem 90% instalatorów nie korzysta z zewnętrznych narzędzi. Są trudniejsze w konfiguracji i dedykowane raczej dla bardziej wytrawnych integratorów ale za to dają niesamowite możliwości. Sam OpenHab i NodeRed mają w sobie kilkanaście tysięcy integracji http z różnymi urządzeniami produkowanymi na świecie. 




> No i ostatnio nasilający się argument "rozproszonej logiki" jako głównego wyznacznika wartości systemu miesza niepotrzebnie ludziom w głowach.


Po co mam pisać kolejny raz że magistrala rozproszona to podstawa w automatyce budynku jak Ty ciągle powtarzasz to samo. Nie mam czasu na przekonywanie Ciebie ani mi się też nie chce.




> Jak w systemach rozproszonych robi się backup?


W KNX zapisujesz po prostu projekt w ETS, w Ampio funkcja zapisu projektu tworzy plik ZIP ze spakowanymi konfiguracjami modułów. Ile modułów tyle plików. W nazwach tych plików zawsze jest jego nazwa oraz MACadres. Nie wiem jak to wygląda np w LCN-ie lub innych systemach rozproszonych bo się nie bawiłem.

----------


## neuronHouse.pl

No widzisz, akurat w przypadku robionych przeze mnie obiektów nikt nie stosował opraw z dali. Stosowanie ich w domu uważam za kompletny absurd, a większych obiektach lepiej/taniej/korzystniej jest zastosować zwyczajnie więcej obwodów ew. dać magistralne moduły Grenton czy Ampio, po co korzystać z zewnętrznych systemów, wspierać obcą gospodarkę skoro da się to zrobić w ramach portfolio własnych produktów?




> Własna chmura w Ampio jest co najmniej od 4 - 5 lat. Znowu udowadniasz, że nie znasz systemu, nie wiesz o czym piszesz.


Serio nie wiedziałeś o czym pisałem czy wyjąłeś jedno słowo, żeby się ciskać? Nie mówię i własnej chmurze (chociaż każdy wie, że chmura nie jest własna tylko na serwerze home i też bywa awaryjna).
Chodzi mi o zewnętrzne rozwiązania, które tak super zachwalasz. To są zewnętrzne systemy, często na zewnętrznych serwerach i ani Ty ani ja ani Ampio czy Grenton nigdy nie zagwarantuje ich poprawnego działania. Ja mówię, że apka Ampio jest słaba, Ty mówisz, że jest rozwiązanie zewnętrze, ja że rozwiązanie zewnętrzne to słabe wyjście a Ty na to, że tak naprawdę nikt z tego nie korzysta i wracamy do początku.




> Po co mam pisać kolejny raz że magistrala rozproszona to podstawa w automatyce budynku.


Ja piszę, że dla mnie to nie jest najważniejsze i nie powinno być decydujące przy wyborze systemu. A dla osób, dla których jest to super mega ważne, to po raz kolejny zaznaczam: TAK, w Grentonie niebawem także będzie rozproszenie logiki.
Koniec tematu.




> pomimo , że fizycznie jest to do zrealizowania to nie wyobrażam sobie tej karkołomnej integracji kilku urządzeń KNX za pośrednictwiem Modbus.


Ale... jeśli raz na 100 instalacji jest to konieczne, to da się zrobić.




> Oprócz szeregu gotowych funkcji każdy moduł ma 32 zmienne do dyspozycji.


Zmienne?! Możliwość użycia tylko i wyłącznie flag binarnych w porównaniu do szeregu zmiennych typu number, string czy table i odpowiednika Ampio flagi czyli zmiennej bool pozostawię bez komentarza, bo nie warto tego komentować.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> No widzisz, akurat w przypadku robionych przeze mnie obiektów nikt nie stosował opraw z dali. Stosowanie ich w domu uważam za kompletny absurd, a większych obiektach lepiej/taniej/korzystniej jest zastosować zwyczajnie więcej obwodów ew. dać magistralne moduły Grenton czy Ampio


To co piszesz sprawdza się jedynie w niedużych lub niskobudżetowych instalacjach gdzie klient przychodzi do Ciebie i sam się u Ciebie doradza co zastosować a czego nie. Wtedy możesz mu powiedzieć np, że stosowanie opraw Dali jest absurdem. Wtedy klient się nawet nie zorientuje się, że w tym przypadku absurd ten jest podyktowany jedynie faktem że system który proponuje mu instalator po prostu nie obsługuje tego standardu. 
W praktyce jednak, głównie w przypadku instalacji ekskluzywnych (których obecnie mamy sporo) lub w przemyśle to nie instalator decyduje jakie oprawy instalujemy na obiekcie a architekt / projektant. Nie odważyłbym się powiedzieć architektowi, że jego pomysły są absurdalne. Może z racji faktu, że sam tak nie uważam. Nic nie zmieni faktu, że oprawy dali są standardem na całym świecie, stosowanie ich w przemyśle, w budynkach użyteczności publicznej jest normą tak samo jak nic nie zmieni faktu, że coraz częściej stosuje się je w budynkach mieszkalnych, jak na razie w instalacjach premium. Wie o tym każdy doświadczony instalator inteligentnych instalacji który ma na swoim koncie znacznie więcej niż domki Pana Kowalskiego o powierzchni 150m2 




> po co korzystać z zewnętrznych systemów, wspierać obcą gospodarkę skoro da się to zrobić w ramach portfolio własnych produktów?


A kto powiedział, że krajowa firma nie może produkować opraw Dali?




> Ale... jeśli raz na 100 instalacji jest to konieczne, to da się zrobić.


Swoją wypowiedź zweryfikujesz w momencie jak trafi Ci się taka integracja KNX-a poprzez ModBus. Na początek wyłożysz się na tym fakcie że nie będziesz potrafił znaleźć modułu ModBus -> KNX pracującym w trybie slave bo zakładam że system który używasz ma wyjście ModBus w trybie master. Potem zacznie się kombinowanie jak przetworzyć ramkę. 




> Chodzi mi o zewnętrzne rozwiązania, które tak super zachwalasz. To są zewnętrzne systemy, często na zewnętrznych serwerach i ani Ty ani ja ani Ampio czy Grenton nigdy nie zagwarantuje ich poprawnego działania. Ja mówię, że apka Ampio jest słaba, Ty mówisz, że jest rozwiązanie zewnętrze, ja że rozwiązanie zewnętrzne to słabe wyjście a Ty na to, że tak naprawdę nikt z tego nie korzysta i wracamy do początku.


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Po pierwsze napisałem, że większość instalatorów korzysta tylko z rozwiązań Ampio bo są wystarczające nawet w dużych, zaawansowanych instalacjach. Logika bardzo mocna która zresztą jest rozproszona co jest najważniejsze, aplikacja Ampio jest obecnie dużo bardziej funkcjonalna niż jeszcze była parę miesięcy temu. Tu się zgodzę, że aplikacja mobilna Ampio jeszcze niedawno była najsłabszym ogniwem tego systemu. Inna sprawa, że jak dla mnie aplikacje mobilne w systemach automatyki to najmniej istotne rzeczy a systemach. Klient używa przez pierwszy miesiąc i zapomina że coś takiego ma, przypomina sobie jak wyjeżdża na wakacje. Mniejsza z tym. Zewnętrzne systemy jeśli chcesz wgrywasz sobie do serwera Ampio jeśli chcesz używać i nie działają na żadnych zewnętrznych serwerach, chyba że tak to sobie ustawisz. Np. NodeRed nie używa żadnej chmury bo to nie aplikacja mobilna tylko w cholerę rozbudowane, stabilne narzędzie do tworzenia logiki. Stworzone przez IBM, odpalasz w serwerze, konfigurujesz i nie wychodzi ono nigdzie poza ten serwer jeśli chodzi Ci o uzależnienie od kogokolwiek i czegokolwiek na świecie. Jeśli potrzebujesz to ściągasz jedynie plugin, instalujesz i nadal działa w serwerze. Tak, zachwalam fakt że w Ampio jeśli chcę, mogę sobie wgrywać co chcę, integrować jak chcę, a jeśli nie chcę to korzystam z bardzo rozbudowanych narzędzi Ampio. Jest to mega wygodne dla elektryków którzy lubią proste i zaawansowane narzędzie jak i dla bardziej zaawansowanych integratorów czy programistów którzy za pomocą tego mogą zrobić w zasadzie wszystko co sobie wymyślą korzystając z narzędzi które są dla nich wygodne. Parę miesięcy temu skończyliśmy inwestycję dla pewnego programisty z firmy Cisco który wymagał tego żeby móc sobie konfigurować skrypty w Pythonie. Wgrał sobie do serwera HomeAssistanta i teraz robi sobie co chce w sposób jaki chce. A najważniejszą logikę oczywiście ma rozproszoną bezpośrednio w modułach. Klient chciał, klient w tym systemie ma  :smile:

----------


## neuronHouse.pl

Sorry, za opóźnienie w odpowiedzi, ale byłem strasznie pochłonięty doradzaniem architektom i projektantom oraz realizowaniem niskobudżetowych instalacji po ok. 50.000-60.000 pln samej automatyki dla Kowalskiego i Nowaka  :roll eyes:  Rozumiem, że Ty wykonujesz tylko instalacje o wartości minimum 150-200tyś., a biorąc pod uwagę przychód całego Ampio, jaki wykazuje w swoim ostatnim sprawozdaniu rocznym, na poziomie 700.000zł i zakładając, że urządzenia stanowią 50% wartości takiej instalacji, oraz że AŻ połowa tego przychodu to właśnie te super ekskluzywne instalacje daje to... ok. 3 duże ekskluzywne instalacje ROCZNIE dla całego kraju i zapewne wszystkie realizujesz TY, bo przecież jesteś jedynym, najważniejszym i najmądrzejszym ekspertem wszech czasów... jakoś słabo się to trzyma kupy... 




> To co piszesz sprawdza się jedynie w niedużych lub niskobudżetowych instalacjach gdzie klient przychodzi do Ciebie i sam się u Ciebie doradza co zastosować a czego nie.





> Nie odważyłbym się powiedzieć architektowi, że jego pomysły są absurdalne.


Hmmm... nie bardzo wiem, co mam Ci odpowiedzieć. Może śląskie i zachodniopomorskie to dwa różne światy? U Was to architekt zna się lepiej na automatyce niż automatyk? Kurczę, u nas jest na odwrót... to architekci pytają się mnie co zrobić i projektować, lub zwyczajnie robią swoje, a Inwestorowi ostatecznie doradzam ja i dobieram dla Niego najlepsze rozwiązanie.




> Inna sprawa, że jak dla mnie aplikacje mobilne w systemach automatyki to najmniej istotne rzeczy a systemach. Klient używa przez pierwszy miesiąc i zapomina że coś takiego ma


Nie wierzę w to co czytam... serio nie wierzę, że to napisałeś...  :jaw drop: 
Cóż... Widocznie te apki serio są słabsze, nawet niż ja myślałem...
Moi Klienci używają aplikacji, które dla nich robię cały czas, codziennie i powiem Ci, że bardzo im to pomaga w interakcji z inteligentnym domem.
Spróbuj zrobić jakąś fajną przejrzystą apkę z ciekawymi dla Klienta funkcjami, może będzie korzystał  :wink: 

Strasznie odbiegamy od tematu przewodniego...

My tu sobie gadu-gadu, a osoby które interesują, moim zdaniem największe, różnice w systemie zapraszam do mojego pierwszego posta w tym temacie.
Dla Was rozważania na temat integracji KNX i DALI raczej są nieważne...
Funkcjonalne, przejrzyste, elastyczne i nieograniczone oprogramowanie jest kluczem do sukcesu i rozwiązaniem każdego problemu jaki spotyka się w Waszych instalacjach.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Konwersacja z Tobą nie ma najmniejszego sensu ponieważ tydzień zastanawiasz się co odpisać, przeszukujesz internet wyszukując potencjalnie treściwych argumentów po czym wylewasz z siebie bełkot nie mający nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością. Ignorujesz ogólnoświatowe standardy tylko dlatego, że nie możesz ich integrować z systemem którego używasz (broń Panie Boże nie biję tu w system G jak kolega w A) pisząc przy okazji że coś jest lepsze bo jest tańsze. Wow  :big grin:  
To że chciałeś uderzyć w system Ampio było widać od pierwszego Twojego postu, i tylko i wyłącznie dlatego rozpocząłem z Tobą tę pożal się Boże słabą konwersację bo od razu dało się zauważyć, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Przy okazji skoro już jesteś na tyle, jakby to delikatnie nazwać... mało rozgarnięty (jak to się mówi tonący brzytwy się chwyta  :big grin:  ), że chcesz sypać jakimiś kwotami to racz zauważyć, że firma Ampio działa pod dwoma firmami. Spółka z o.o. do której sprawozdania finansowego w twoim tygodniowym, skrupulatnym i pełnym zaangażowania śledztwie udało Ci się dostać istnieje całkiem niedawno i na razie niewiele sprzedaży przez nią leci. Powinieneś raczej do tego dojść biorąc pod uwagę że działają od 1996 roku, ale... Sam prowadzę dwie firmy, jak chcesz wiedzieć po co się między innymi takie rzeczy robi to zapytaj księgową Panie Ładka Apka.

Acha. Już widzę jak zmieniasz projektantowi instalacji lampy z Dali na np. dimmery AC w zaprojektowanym biurowcu bo uważasz to za dobre rozwiązanie  :big lol:

----------


## marcinrat

> moduł do współpracy tylko z systemem alarmowym Satela a nie z innymi.


*Rec* ma rację z modułem Gate Satel, ale gwoli ścisłości dodam, że Grenton posiada (nie bezpośrednio co prawda, ale jest) także możliwość integracji z systemami alarmowych Ropam - n.p. centrala OptimaGSM która ma zaszytego ModBusa w trybie slave. Poprzez moduł Grenton ModBus RTU można odczytywać w centrali alarmowej: bieżące wartości wejść, odczytywać i zapisywać wyjścia, podglądać: wartości temperatur, wejścia 0-10 V itp ...
Ustawienie tego nie jest trudniejsze, niż konfiguracja Gate Satel.


... i nie mogę sobie odmówić, aby nie skomentować wymiany poglądów między iF-Jimi i neuronHouse.pl
Z postów jednoznacznie wynika, że obaj użytkownicy są bardzo mocni w kwestii systemów IoT.
Panowie chylę czoła przed Wasza wiedzą i trochę mi szkoda, że marnujecie czas na spory. Choć muszę powiedzieć, że z tych postów można się sporo dowiedzieć i to od obu stron, więc nie wszystko idzie na marne  :smile:

----------


## miqolaj

Hej. W powstającym domu planuje instalację ampio. Mam zamiar zainstalować również rekupuracje Tesla Green oraz klimatyzację sinclair. Czy system Ampio jest w stanie komunikować się z w/w tak by w ogóle nie było potrzeby instalowania sterowników od tych systemów? Proszę o pomoc :wink:

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Wypowiem się o rekuperatorze.

Teoretycznie jest, w praktyce niestety uderzysz szybko w limit i sposób w jaki Ampio komunikuje się po modbus  :sad:  Więc zależy jak pełnej komunikacji oczekujesz. A jeśli iF-Jimmy ma rozwiązanie by wygodnie pokryć wszystko co thessla oferuje w dokumentacji, to zaraz go pomęczę  :wink: 
U siebie wybrałem zestaw flag na których mi najbardziej zależy i tego używam, ale nie jest to na pewno tak wygodne jak sterownik thessli (który otrzymałem przez przypadek i po kilkunastu dniach zwróciłem).

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Hej. W powstającym domu planuje instalację ampio. Mam zamiar zainstalować również rekupuracje Tesla Green oraz klimatyzację sinclair. Czy system Ampio jest w stanie komunikować się z w/w tak by w ogóle nie było potrzeby instalowania sterowników od tych systemów? Proszę o pomoc


Thesslę zintegrujesz bez problemu, Sinclaira wcale. Sinclair nie ma na dzień dzisiejszy żadnego modułu komunikacyjnego, gadałem nawet wczoraj z chłopem od dystrybucji tych klim bo sami ich instalujemy jeśli nie ma potrzeby integracji.




> Wypowiem się o rekuperatorze.
> 
> Teoretycznie jest, w praktyce niestety uderzysz szybko w limit i sposób w jaki Ampio komunikuje się po modbus  Więc zależy jak pełnej komunikacji oczekujesz. A jeśli iF-Jimmy ma rozwiązanie by wygodnie pokryć wszystko co thessla oferuje w dokumentacji, to zaraz go pomęczę 
> U siebie wybrałem zestaw flag na których mi najbardziej zależy i tego używam, ale nie jest to na pewno tak wygodne jak sterownik thessli (który otrzymałem przez przypadek i po kilkunastu dniach zwróciłem).


Z tego co wiem to od kilku dni jest upgrade który otwiera 4 razy większą pamięć na warunki w modułach. Dowiem się i dam znać.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sorry, miałem się odezwać i wyleciało mi z głowy. Za parę dni wchodzić będą aktualizacje poszczególnych modułów które będą udostępniać kilkukrotnie większą pamięć na warunki. W module MCON485 (ModBus) ma być sześciokrotnie większa pojemność pamięci. Pewnie dotyczyć to będzie modułów z najnowszym PCB, czyli takich z ostatnich dwóch lat.

----------


## Di.

neuronHouse.pl, z panem  iF-Jimi nie ma dyskusji, on jest marketerem i racja zawsze jest po jego stronie. Dla niego nie istnieja fakty, czy argumenty z ktorymi musi sie zgodzic, bo na przyklad sa prawdziwe. Jest w stanie zawetowac wszystko i obrocic kazdego kota ogonem  :smile:  Takze odpusc nerwy i uwazaj.

"A jesli zlapia cie za reke, to mow ze to nie twoja reka..."

----------


## Rozlawka

Kilkukrotnie, tzn. konkretnie do jakiej wartości?

----------


## Rajuldz

Witam wszystkich. Ciekawa wymiana poglądów na temat Ampio vs Grenton  :wink:  Zacząłem od systemu Fibaro i w drodze eliminacji stoję przed wyborem właśnie między tymi dwiema firmami. Funkcjonalności, które oferują oby dwa systemu są wystarczające na moje potrzeby w obu przypadkach:
- oświetlenie
- żaluzje fasadowe
- podgląd kamer
- brama garażowa i wjazdowa
- furtka/domofon z kamerą
- zamek w drzwiach wejściowych
- ogrzewanie

+ w późniejszym czasie
- klima
- ogród

Dlatego oprócz ceny, która spodziewam się, że będzie podobna (czekam jeszcze na oferty) interesują mnie dwie rzeczy:
1. Czy w obu przypadkach instalacja elektryczna i jej koszt wygląda tak samo? Z tego co zrozumiałem w Ampio jest to bardziej złożona sprawa?
2. Łatwość i przyjemność w użytkowaniu. W Grentonie z tego co zrozumiałem i wcześniej wyczytałem łatwo można konfigurować urządzenia, tworzyć sceny itd. W którymś wątku na tym forum ktoś pisał, że do Ampio trzeba wzywać fachowca żeby zrobić nową konfigurację. Jak się ma to do rzeczywistości? Teraz też zorientowałem się, że nie patrzyłem na daty postów i niektóre problemy mogą być zwyczajnie nieaktualne.

Być może, któryś z producentów znacznie usprawnił swój system i urządzenia w ostatnim czasie. Proszę poradźcie.

----------


## Piotr_Ha

@Rajuldz Zadajesz pytanie typu - czy lepiej będzie mi się jeździło Skodą Superb czy Opelem Insignia. Oba systemy zrobią wszystko o co pytasz, w obu instalacja elektryczna jest w gwiazdę, oba możesz pewnie przekonfigurować sam, ale lepiej wezwać fachowca. Wiem, że nie pomogłem.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Zależy od umiejetnosci  :wink:  Oba systemy można pozmieniać samemu. Poszukaj innych postów na tym forum. Mam u siebie Ampio, programator i pełen dostęp do systemu. Wybrałem go ze względu na wsparcie do otwartych standardów i np dostęp do API od początku. Grenton kiedyś tego nie miał, teraz dodali jakąś bramkę. Czy to ma znaczenie dla Ciebie?

1) Co do instalacji - nie za bardzo wiem gdzie Grenton byłby tańszy jeśli chodzi o kable.
2) Ampio się rozwija, Grenton też, najlepiej jakbyś odwiedził instalatora grentona i ampio i sprawdził jak działa to czego planujesz używać. Będziesz kupował panele? Chesz po prostu mieć tanie włączniki dzwonkowe? Jeśli to drugie różnice w codziennych akcjach będą raczej nie dostrzegalne. Pozostają różnice w apce na komórkę.

Pamiętaj też że automatyke robisz po to by o wielu rzeczach nie myśleć. Rolety mają się otwierać same i zamykać same, podlewanie ma być automatyczne, Zamek w drzwiach chesz po prostu móc otworzyć z przycisku by do drzwi nie iść. Wybrany system ma po prostu działać stabilnie  :smile:

----------


## Rajuldz

Z powodu koronawirusa nie mam za bardzo teraz możliwości spotkania się osobiście, zobaczenia paneli itd. Dlatego próbuję znaleźć te wydaje się minimalne różnice, które w przyszłości dadzą mi więcej możliwości. Wychodzi na to, że Ampio właśnie takie jest.

Powiedzcie mi jeszcze proszę czy jest sens podłączać pod system wszystkie gniazdka, włączniki itd.? Wiem, że pozwala to np. zaoszczędzić energię, sterować urządzeniami w stopniu na jaki pozwalają itp. Tylko wydaje mi się, że bardzo zwiększy to koszty - może się mylę? Dzisiaj kończę z żoną planowanie wszystkich punktów elektrycznych/oświetleniowych żeby móc rzetelnie wycenić taki system. Zastanawiamy się tylko czy wszędzie będziemy korzystać z tej funkcjonalności. O ile w części dziennej (salon, kuchnia) bardzo się to przyda o tyle zastanawiam się nad sensem instalowania takich rzeczy w pralni, łazienkach, sypialniach?

----------


## agb

Jak policzysz ile musisz wydać za kanał dla takiego gniazdka + pewnie zaprogramowanie go, to się okaże szybko, że z oszczędności zrobią się tylko koszty. Dobrym pomysłem jest natomiast zrobienie sterowanych gniazdek gdzie faktycznie i tak nimi będziesz potrzebował sterować. Np pompka cyrkulacji, czy grzałka CWU. 

Mam u siebie nawet kilka wolnych kanałów, które mógłbym wykorzystać łatwo do sterowania gniazdkami, ale jakoś nie znajduję takiej potrzeby.

Edit: poza tym standardowo, w najlepszym wypadku, będziesz miał po jednym obwodzie na pomieszczenie (pomijam np kuchnię). Żeby sterować poszczególnymi grupami gniazdek będziesz potrzebował więcej obwodów. Nie wspominam już nawet o sterowaniu pojedynczymi gniazdkami. Tak więc kolejne koszty, a oszczędności marne.

----------


## Kaizen

> Powiedzcie mi jeszcze proszę czy jest sens podłączać pod system wszystkie gniazdka, włączniki itd.?


Chcesz do każdego gniazdka ciągnąć osobny kabel? I stycznik w rozdzielnicy? Ściany zabraknie na rozdzielnicę a cena powali.
Coraz mniej urządzeń da się sterować odłączeniem od zasilania - a coraz więcej przez wifi i ir.
I masz smart gniazdka, jakbyś potrzebował. Albo moduły dopuszkowe.
Nawet więcej - jakbym teraz robił okablowanie, to do każdego punktu świetlnego dałbym zasilanie na stałe i kabel sygnałowy i sterował przekaźnikami. Łatwo wtedy zapalać każdą żarówkę osobno i można tam dać również kamerki czy dowolne czujki.

----------


## Piotr_Ha

> Z powodu koronawirusa nie mam za bardzo teraz możliwości spotkania się osobiście, zobaczenia paneli itd. Dlatego próbuję znaleźć te wydaje się minimalne różnice, które w przyszłości dadzą mi więcej możliwości. Wychodzi na to, że Ampio właśnie takie jest.


Biorąc pod uwagę rozwój, potencjał, jakość produktów postawiłbym i postawiłem w swoich inwestycjach - dom i aparthotel - na Grenton.

----------


## marcin225

Wieszcze bardzo duże problemy dla tego typu rozwiązań. Idzie kryzys, mało kogo będzie stać na wydziwianie w postaci inteligentnych domów. Wróci era Kazia i Zdzicha którzy robią instalację w rozdzielce na 12s z magicznym "Będzie Pan zadowolony, 30 lat tak mam i nic się nie dzieje".

----------


## agb

Ta era wcale jeszcze nie odeszła.

----------


## marcin225

> Ta era wcale jeszcze nie odeszła.


No tak ale teraz będzie jej ponowny rozkwit  :big grin:

----------


## waltz

Jako że nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu to postanowiłem zapytać tutaj;
Chcę w swoim budowanym aktualnie domu zainstalować system Grenton. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że moduł "Bus module" pozwala tworzyć rozgałęzienia magistrali ? Buduje spory dom, z trzema poziomami (piwnica, parter i poddasze) i jakoś wydaje mi się, że ciągnięcie magistrali pomiędzy wszystkimi włącznikami będzie dosyć karkołomnym zajęciem - prościej by było wrzucić trzy takie moduły na każdy poziom i robić na każdym z nich jeden odcinek magistrali - tylko czy to tak zadziała ?

----------


## TomekWaw

> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że moduł "Bus module" pozwala tworzyć rozgałęzienia magistrali ?


Obawiam się, że źle rozumiesz. Obejrzyj sobie "Akademia Grenton - Część 2." na YouTube. W Grentonie jedyną dopuszczalną topologią jest linia i nie możesz robić od niej żadnych odczepów czy rozgałęzień. Bus module pełni rolę dodatkowego zasilacza magistrali oraz konwertera połączeń magistrali (z tasiemki na zaciski kablowe). Aby zastosować trzy odrębne magistrale po jednej na piętro, musisz użyć trzy czerwone jednostki CLU. Aby skorzystać z bardziej elastycznej topologi magistrali (np. topologii drzewa - z dowolnymi rozgałęzieniami) - musiałbyś użyć innego systemu. Taką topologię stosuje np. Loxone (poczytaj o Loxone Tree), systemy KNX oraz inne systemy oparte na magistrali KNX (np. Theben LuxorLiving)

----------


## ann_knast

Nie chcę zakładać osobnego wątku więc zapytam tutaj. Niedługo będę robić instalacje elektryczną w domu i właśnie chciałabym mieć dom inteligentny. Pisałam do różnych firm z prośbą o wyceny. Pisałam do Ampio i do Grentona, ale też trafiłam w internecie na firmę Deimic i wycena od nich wyszła sporo niższa. Czy to jest jakaś znana firma? Bo na forum czytam głównie Ampio, Grentonie i Loxone, a o tym Deimicu niewiele wiem. Warto go rozważać?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Powinnaś założyć osobny wątek, bo ten wątek jest nakierowany konkretnie na te 2 systemy. O deimicu też były wątki, mysle ze znajdziesz a jak nie to zakładaj i pytaj Czego konkretnie oczekujesz i co inni użytkownicy albo instalatorzy o nim napiszą.

----------


## Piotr_Ha

> Obawiam się, że źle rozumiesz. Obejrzyj sobie "Akademia Grenton - Część 2." na YouTube. W Grentonie jedyną dopuszczalną topologią jest linia i nie możesz robić od niej żadnych odczepów czy rozgałęzień. Bus module pełni rolę dodatkowego zasilacza magistrali oraz konwertera połączeń magistrali (z tasiemki na zaciski kablowe). Aby zastosować trzy odrębne magistrale po jednej na piętro, musisz użyć trzy czerwone jednostki CLU. Aby skorzystać z bardziej elastycznej topologi magistrali (np. topologii drzewa - z dowolnymi rozgałęzieniami) - musiałbyś użyć innego systemu. Taką topologię stosuje np. Loxone (poczytaj o Loxone Tree), systemy KNX oraz inne systemy oparte na magistrali KNX (np. Theben LuxorLiving)


Bardziej precyzyjnie:
- topologia linii dotyczy magistrali między modułami, z których większość zazwyczaj masz w szafie z bezpiecznikami. Jak ktoś pyta o włączniki to łączy się je do modułu Digitalin w gwiazdę,
- aby zastosować 3 magistrale wystarczą 2 CLU - każde ma dwa złącza magistralne - lewy i prawy wtyk

----------


## TomekWaw

> Bardziej precyzyjnie:
> - topologia linii dotyczy magistrali między modułami, z których większość zazwyczaj masz w szafie z bezpiecznikami. Jak ktoś pyta o włączniki to łączy się je do modułu Digitalin w gwiazdę,
> - aby zastosować 3 magistrale wystarczą 2 CLU - każde ma dwa złącza magistralne - lewy i prawy wtyk


Co do drugiego - słuszna uwaga.
Co do pierwszego - podłączenie klasycznych włączników do modułu IO w szafie to nie magistrala, a ja zrozumiałem że on konkretnie pytał o magistralę. Którą nota bene z użyciem dopuszkowych IO jak rozumiem też można wykorzystać z klasycznymi włącznikami, w celu uproszczenia instalacji i minimalizacji długości tras kablowych

----------


## Piotr_Ha

> Jako że nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu to postanowiłem zapytać tutaj;
> Chcę w swoim budowanym aktualnie domu zainstalować system Grenton. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że moduł "Bus module" pozwala tworzyć rozgałęzienia magistrali ? Buduje spory dom, z trzema poziomami (piwnica, parter i poddasze) i jakoś wydaje mi się, że ciągnięcie magistrali pomiędzy wszystkimi włącznikami będzie dosyć karkołomnym zajęciem - prościej by było wrzucić trzy takie moduły na każdy poziom i robić na każdym z nich jeden odcinek magistrali - tylko czy to tak zadziała ?


Napisz do Grentona, doradzą Ci jak zrobić optymalny projekt instalacji. Jest dużo możliwości.

----------


## Piotr_Ha

> Co do drugiego - słuszna uwaga.
> Co do pierwszego - podłączenie klasycznych włączników do modułu IO w szafie to nie magistrala, a ja zrozumiałem że on konkretnie pytał o magistralę. Którą nota bene z użyciem dopuszkowych IO jak rozumiem też można wykorzystać z klasycznymi włącznikami, w celu uproszczenia instalacji i minimalizacji długości tras kablowych


Faktycznie kolega nie wyraził się jasno, bo napisał: "wydaje mi się, że ciągnięcie magistrali pomiędzy wszystkimi włącznikami" pisze o magistrali i o włącznikach. Między włącznikami nie prowadzi się magistrali. Tak czy inaczej jest dużo możliwości, więc powinien sobie to wyjaśnić z chłopakami z Grenton.

----------


## waltz

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi i wyjaśnienia - akurat chwilę po moim pytaniu pojawiły się pierwsze filmy z akademii Grenton wiec mi się już wyjaśniło.

Co do"magistrali" i włączników, to chodziło mi o jej przeciągnięcie pomiędzy włącznikami "na zaś" gdyby w przyszłości przyszło mi do głowy wrzucić gdzieś smartpanel albo coś takiego.

----------


## cholo

Cześć,
przymierzam się właśnie do wykonania instalacji automatyki w swoim nowobudowanym domu.

W obecnym lokum mam instalację Openhab (na Intel NUC i3) plus zlepek różnego rodzaju urządzeń typu własne/sonoff/shelly/xiaomi/yeelight i oprócz standardowych funkcji jak oświetlenie, sceny itp. wykorzystuję również bardziej zaawansowane reguły np. otwieram automatycznie żaluzje gdy w telefonie znajdującym się w pokoju zadzwoni rano alarm, ale tylko wtedy, gdy temperatura w pokoju nie przekracza określonej lub zapowiadana jest brzydka pogoda, w przeciwnym wypadku otwieram roletę dopiero, gdy słońce przejdzie przez określony azymut.

Zastanawiałem się nad wykorzystaniem centrali alarmowej Integra jako obsługi wejść/wyjść (Satel IORS itp.) plus realizowaniem podstawowych reguł i dodatkowo Openhab do reszty zastosowań.
Chodzi mi jednak po głowie również drugie, droższe ale bardziej eleganckie (choćby w zakresie czystości rozdzielnicy czy paneli ściennych) rozwiązanie jak Grenton.

Zastanawiam się, czy w tym systemie mam np. możliwość integracji z alarmami w telefonie i tworzenia zaawansowanych reguł, wykonujących obliczenia na zmiennych pochodzących z różnych źródeł, odczytujących bieżący azymut słońca lub różne rodzaje zmroku, historycznej analizy danych czy tworzenia wykresów (Grafana)?
A może Grenton daje możliwość integracji z zewnętrznym serwerem automatyki jak Openhab czy HomeAssistant?

Pozdrawiam,
cholo

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Grenton obecnie ma http gateway wiec daje CI to jakies możliwości, nie wiem jak wygląda sprawa z MQTT.
Serwer Ampio wystawia REST API do sterowania, oprócz tego oficjalnie wspiera opensourceowe rozwiązania poprzez MQTT - jest nodered, na forum ampio są osoby które używają u siebie HA.

----------


## Rec

Grenton na dziś nie wspiera MQTT, natomiast jest możliwość integracji z home-assistant poprzez wspomniany  moduł Gate HTTP. Tu link do opisu integracji:
https://support.grenton.pl/pl/suppor...home-assistant
Próbujemy jako użytkownicy namówić Grentona do wprowadzenia integracji przez protokół MQTT na razie bez efektu.

----------


## cholo

Dzięki za odpowiedź,
na razie pójdę więc chałupniczo w mieszaninę satela, arduino, chińskich przekaźników i openhaba, a potem zobaczymy jak się sytuacja z Grentonem rozwinie.

Pozdrawiam,
cholo

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dzięki za odpowiedź,
> na razie pójdę więc chałupniczo w mieszaninę satela, arduino, chińskich przekaźników i openhaba, a potem zobaczymy jak się sytuacja z Grentonem rozwinie.


Jedyne polskie rozwiązanie na dzień dzisiejszy który wspiera MQTT, w prosty sposób integruje OpenHab a przy tym jest bardzo bezpieczne pod kątem bezawaryjności to Ampio. Integracja z OpenHabem poprzez generator itemów. Po stronie konfiguratora zaznaczasz jakie wejścia i wyjścia chcesz używać w OH, uruchamiasz generator, wchodzisz do OpenHab i tam to już jest. A bezpieczne bo całkowicie rozproszona logika. To co najważniejsze robisz w logice bezpośrednio na modułach, funkcje zaawansowane również na modułach albo jak chcesz to na OH. W każdym razie jeśli OpenHab zwiśnie to logika w Ampio pomiędzy modułami nadal działa.

----------


## Rec

Z pierwszymi dziewięcioma wyrazami nie mogę się zgodzić a z pozostałymi jak najbardziej
i nie rozwijając dalej niepotrzebnie tematu musiałem zareagować.

----------

